# BlueScreen 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1 Locale ID: 1033



## Twist3d (Aug 26, 2009)

Can anybody please help me shed some light on my constant blue screen issues?

It occurs most often when I try to play All Points Bulletin (it's a video game).It has also blue screened while visiting facebook.


Error log below. PLEASE HELP!


Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 101
BCP1: 0000000000000061
BCP2: 0000000000000000
BCP3: FFFFF880009E7180
BCP4: 0000000000000001
OS Version: 6_1_7600
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\071410-23790-01.dmp
C:\Users\Twist3d\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-53523-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## Twist3d (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry forgot to post files to help troubleshoot this issue.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

More info on the STOP 0x101 error: http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000101

Troubleshooting for the STOP 0x101 error: http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lo...0x101-clock_watchdog_timeout-troubleshtg.html

Also, please remove or update these older drivers that were loaded at the time of the crash. *Don't* use Windows Update or the Update drivers function of Device Manager. 
Please use the following instructions to locate the most currently available drivers to replace the one's that you uninstall *OR* remove:


> *How To Find Drivers:*
> - I have listed links to most of the drivers in the code box below. Please use the links there to see what info I've found about those drivers.
> - search Google for the name of the driver
> - compare the Google results with what's installed on your system to figure out which device/program it belongs to
> ...


- - The most common drivers are listed on this page: http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html
- - Driver manufacturer links are on this page: http://www.carrona.org/drvrdown.html

Here's the older drivers (You can look them up here: http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html ). 
Please pay particular attention to any dated *2008* or earlier:

```
PxHlpa64.sys Wed Mar 12 21:58:17 2008 - Sonic CD/DVD driver (used by many different CD/DVD programs) - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#PxHlpa64.sys
Rtlh64.sys   Wed Sep 17 07:52:18 2008 - Realtek 8101/8168/8169 Wired Network Driver - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#Rtlh64.sys
SCDEmu.SYS   Mon Apr 09 23:37:52 2007 - PowerISO Virtual Drive driver - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#SCDEmu.SYS
```
If none of this stops the BSOD's, then try running Driver Verifier according to these directions:


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista/Win7 Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jul 17 10:41:56.376 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:37:00.000
BugCheck 101, {61, 0, fffff880009e7180, 1}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Jul 16 22:29:15.072 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:50:51.820
BugCheck 101, {61, 0, fffff880009e7180, 1}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jul 15 22:19:40.763 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:02:32.511
BugCheck 101, {61, 0, fffff880009e7180, 1}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jul 15 00:55:14.032 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:39:36.780
BugCheck 101, {61, 0, fffff880009e7180, 1}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
  
  
 
[/font]
```


----------



## Twist3d (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you for the information.

The issue appeared to be a outdated logitech quickcam driver.

Since I don't use the webcam I just uninstalled all the drivers and removed the cam.

I had to run the verifier to confirm it.


----------

